# Where to get Goose?



## oneoffour (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey everyone,
How about some suggestions? Looking for sources eastern Pa or NJ for organic maybe free range goose. Google search was not that good unless I wanted a plush goose LOL or something from the UK! BDG maybe just me. Thought I would ask all the talented people here for suggestions...Thanks in advance


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you have a Whole Foods market in your area?  They sell fresh free-range &/or organic geese for the holidays.  While they usually keep a few in the case, it's best to pre-order to ensure a bird.

We bought one one year.  Cost about $45 & frankly I didn't see any difference between it & the frozen organic &/or free-range geese I now buy every year from any one of our local supermarkets - including Wal-Mart of all places!!  In fact, the WalMart birds have been the best so far.  The birds are always juicy & delicious, run approx. $2.69-$2.89/pound (so around $30-$35 or so depending on the size of the bird) & we've been roasting one every year for Xmas dinner for the last *20 years*.  Any leftovers go into our traditional New Year's Day "Cassoulet".


----------



## wisconsin girl (Oct 5, 2008)

You could ask at Wegmans, if they haven't got them in stock they could probably get some for you.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 5, 2008)

If you wait till it's closer to the holiday season, most of the supermarkets will carry a few.  You could also google local poultry farms.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 5, 2008)

oneoffour said:


> Hey everyone,
> How about some suggestions? Looking for sources eastern Pa or NJ for organic maybe free range goose. Google search was not that good unless I wanted a plush goose LOL or something from the UK! BDG maybe just me. Thought I would ask all the talented people here for suggestions...Thanks in advance


 
_Just look up, point and shoot!!! Isn't it migration time?
*LOL!!!*_


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 5, 2008)

A nice tasty plump fresh goose is generally a seasonal delicacy. A frozen one might be easier to find. 

If you have a local grocery store that still has a meat counter with real people behind it, or a real butcher shop - they might be able to order one for you. 

If all else fails: Lobel's has Free Range and Organic fresh poultry - "all-natural and raised on small Amish and Mennonite farms in the rolling hills of Pennsylvania Dutch country."


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2008)

man, tense is everything, huh?

in past tense, i woulda said on my bottom. 

but seriously, 1/4, check out this place: Home


----------



## miniman (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, goose is very seasonal beast, unless you buy frozen, here in the UK. the traditional time is Michaelmas. I usually notice them arriving in Novemberish, but mainly out for Christmas.

I love roast goose.


----------

